# B5 1.8t supercharged project (slow build)



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

*B5 1.8t supercharged project*

hi everyone i have been working on this project for about a year now and i have decided it is about ready for progress to be posted as this is and has been a slow build i will try and update as often as i can.

my camera is not setup so the time stamps are not accurate.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

these images are hosted on FB so if they are out of order i do apologize in advance...also the time stamps are off by 4 years.

the day i bought her









just thought this was a nice shot









found my m90 for 60$ needed rebuild









shot of my old settup running a hybrid gt35









locking hood pin set, DEI exhaust wrap, new vband clamp and cam chain tool









aem boost and wideband gauges in ATI pod









interior clean but in need of s4 components









clean side shot with newish bumper skin









customised cast iron high flow t28 manifold









front view with hood pins and one piece head lamps









3" downpipe with high flow cat welded in fully on one side and tac welded on the other to be adjustable for final fitment









my old aluminum 3" 50mm bov pipe next to my new SS 2.5" 50mm bov pipe









034motorsport poly coolant line kit









vibrant performance 3" ressonator...without the turbo my exhaust is crazy loud









-8 crank vent line from block to catch can









the bracket for the m90 it has support structures underneath and custom pedastals so the charger will not be in direct contact









my 14lb flywheel is going to be machined to accept a 240mm RS4 OEM clutch and pp









a shot of the rebuilt m90 with vband outlet









obx high flow rail and excel fpr all -6 for now, also siemens 870cc injectors and eurodyne 870 file









034motorsport track density mounts and new axles


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

so here is what you see in the pictures that i will have to rearrange at a later date and hopefully remember how to not form a run on sentence...

2.0t fsi coil conversion brackets
2.0t fsi coil harness 
2.0t fsi coil packs
modified -8 valve cover
-8 crank vent system 
OBDII DBC VR6 throttle body 
034motorsport S4 throttle body adapter
034motorsport V2.0 coil cover
034motorsport track density trans mounts
034motorsport track density engine mounts
034motorsport poly snub with bracket
034motorsport track density control arm kit
034motorsport coolant line kit
034motorsport crank vent adapter
034motorsport wire connectors
billet dipstick and funnel
ECS tuning magnetic oil drain plug
ECS tuning magnetic trans drain plug
Audi A4 2.8L trans
stage 3 6 puck race clutch (pressure plate shattered in 5 places)
14lb Flywheel being machined to accept factory RS4 240mm Clucth and PP
custom Vband 3" race exhaust 
Magnaflow 3" in 3.5" out race muffler
vibrant performance 3" resonator 
3" high flow Cat
modified T28 high flow log manifold 
custom supercharger bracket
DEI reflectagold heat tape
DEI exhaust wrap (removed permanently)
OBX high flow fuel rail
siemens 870cc injectors
eurodyne 870cc chip tune
3" intercooler pipes to a 2.5 in out front mount (changing out to factory S4 side mounts)
S4 side mount intercoolers
-6 push lock fuel feed and return engine bay lines (will be -6 feed and -8 return once funding permits)
excel FPR
brand new axles (courtesy of the 7 sets i broke on GT35 setup)
new oem fuel filter 
new rear wheel bearings and redline bearing grease (red stuff)
royal purple engine and transmission fluids including filter (yes it is very much worth it)
rebuilt Eaton M90 supercharger running royal purple 5w30
custom vband M90 outlet (inlet in the works)
50mm "tial" bov :facepalm:
aem digital boost and wideband gauges
ATI dual steering surround gauge pods
JHM shift linkage upgrades everything but the short shifter
Front strut tower brace


that is it in a nutshell so far...that i can remember any way, i will try and organize things in a much clearer fashion on another day, many more updates to come feel free to leave questions and comments i will respond as soon as i am able.

:beer:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

cool stuff man :thumbup: good luck with everything. ive always been interested in seeing a 20v supercharged.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

stevemannn said:


> cool stuff man :thumbup: good luck with everything. ive always been interested in seeing a 20v supercharged.


thank you, i will do my best not to dissapoint. should have more updates soon just installed a new rear main seal today just need to order the rs4 clutch some 2.5 couplers and other misc items and she will be ready for the maiden voyage to some very curvy roads.... may go pro the first test.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

So is that a eaton from a 3.8 ford? 

Looks like you will have a torque machine when you are done.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking good so far.

Thanks for serving.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i'll keep an eye on this


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

it was an honor to serve, thank you for the appreciation. This is the Generation 3 M90 off of the Ford supercoup i think it will create some good numbers as well...after about the first month of running i will tear it apart for its second and hopefully final rebuild utilizing microblue coatings on the rotors, the case inner surface, as well as microblue seramic hybrid bearings. what all of those components will mean for the m90 is reduced drag, reduced friction, reduced heat, tighter tolerances, and increased rpm range. that all adds up to reliability and power


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

I cant wait to see more!!!! I was going to S/C My old VR but switched to a 1.8t inteadopcorn:

How do you plan on running the belt? Separate pulley?


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> I cant wait to see more!!!! I was going to S/C My old VR but switched to a 1.8t inteadopcorn:
> 
> How do you plan on running the belt? Separate pulley?


i will be using the ac compressors tensioner to keep the belt from having any slop as well as the compressor crank pulley so for now i will be using a 4 rib belt system until i save enough for a fluidampner crank pulley and a custom cog belt system....been tossing arround the idea of using 3 1.8t timing belt gears modified to accept a bearing, im not sold on that idea though....may just modify the tensioner and crank pulleys to match the rib count of the m90 pulley


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

just waiting on my S4 side mounts to arrive so i can get the bracketry started....does anyone know of a rear differential with the same ratio as the quattro rear diff


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

got the engine back in (also put the valve cover and other parts back on this was taken 2 days ago before i got my parts back from fabrication) 









supports for the supercharger so it doesn't sit directly on the hot mounting bracket and so air can flow around it 









the throttle body will be on the left side of the supercharger when looking at it from the front, it will be attached to a custom inlet pipe system 









as you can see there isn't much room to play with so what we have decided on (more so him than i) is that we will make a squared off oval plate that we will weld shut then add a 2.5" section that curves to the correct position through the tight radius then transfers to a 3.0 inch section at the throttle body mounting plate 









got these used on ebay for about 70$ they are in great shape there was minimal oil in them and it was fresh so i am not worried about the cores being damaged or anything like that 









and this i believe is my 5speed 2.8l fwd transmission code 










i have all the fluids seals and an fittings on order just a waiting game now until l i can piece things together and see what else i need, oh and i deleted my fan clutch as well as the fan itself and i will be using an s4 condenser front mounted fan on a thermo time switch and relay instead just to save a little on parasitic loss, i will keep you guys up to date as i go :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

In for this build!!


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

The s4 intercoolers is a nice custom stealth touch. How does the OBX Fuel rail look anyways on quality and such? Just wondering since the price was right.


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

I really appreciate what your doing here. Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you, the obx fuel rail isn't bad at all...as far as build quality it is a 8-10 i only say this because the mounting brackets it comes with work fine but they seem to be 2 aluminum blocks that they drilled differently and countersunk the bolt holes in the wrong places on 1 and the right places on the other no fitment issues though, i will say that you should chase the threads and blow the rail out before install because they do leave a tiny bit of aluminum shavings where the threads were cut. other than that for the money i don't feel it can be beat.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Kind of late to the party but did you ever think about running the ADR exhaust manifold?


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this build, can't wait to see how it turns out! Its nice to see someone doing something different in this forum:thumbup:

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> Kind of late to the party but did you ever think about running the ADR exhaust manifold?


 i had never even heard of that manifold until today so no i had not considered it but i feel that this high flow cast iron t28 manifold does the job quite well


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Just stumbled upon this build, can't wait to see how it turns out! Its nice to see someone doing something different in this forum:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


 :beer:


----------



## kingREPTAR (Jul 27, 2012)

Too cool, can't wait to see how this turns out! :thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

most of what i ordered should be here today or tomorrow


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

hi everyone, i have some new updates...i am sorry if you do not feel these pictures are very in depth but i do not have any help really when doing the work and it is a bit cold out so i try and move as diligently as i can and as carefully as i can. 

a pic of my 45* 2.0" to 3.0" silicone hose connecting my s4 intercooler to my billet 3.0" maf just need to pick up the manifold adapter plate to finish the connection from cold side to intake manifold 









notice the shaved off bit of aluminum that is where the cooling fan used to be located that is why this belt is arround 6" too long 









allot of what i was waiting for showed up today jegs exhaust mounts, S4 cooling fan, Rs4 240mm Clutch all hoses (need couple more i think) and the royal purple oil i will be running in my Eaton M90 









a shot of everything coming together don't have all of the hose clamps yet 









i just put my 2.0" 90* inside of a 3.0" 90* to show fitment, i will have the 2.0" pipe from my factory piping extended and angled to 45* so that it will line up with the intercoolers 2.0" 90* hose rather than adding more pipes and hose. 









well thats it for now still much more to come, feel free to ask any questions you may have. 
Thanks :wave:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

02vwgolf said:


> Just stumbled upon this build, can't wait to see how it turns out! Its nice to see someone doing something different in this forum:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

here are a few pictures i just took of things mocked up to give a general impression of how it will look in final setup, the support is being modified as well as the intercooler brackets so no final fitting just yet.










































































also it may be a little while about 2 weeks before the next update, something happened with my paypal account so my payment to ECS didn't go through so now i have to wait to clear that up.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

oh and there has been a bit of a redesign of the supercharger inlet as well as the outlet i think you guys will be pleasantly surprised pix coming soon


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Can't wait. Been a while since I had a sub'ed thread in this forum where I can get pumped about an update.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Kinda also late, but any room for the blower under the exhaust manifold?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Uh, blower is on the wrong side. 
Anywho, I haven't seen a twin charge attempt since about 2001 with Jackson racing and the b18c teggy setup lol! Heyyooo


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

this isnt twin charged, its just SC'd.

and your rear diff is 3.89 : 1 and it depends on what you are wanting to do with the rear end. solid/live rear axle with like a 4-link? (not enough room for ladder bar setup). or still IRS??


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Kinda also late, but any room for the blower under the exhaust manifold?



no unfortunately i tried placing the charger under the manifold and it was with no success there are really only two places it can be located without extreme modification 1 being above the exhaust manifold and the other being below the alternator.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Slimjimmn said:


> Uh, blower is on the wrong side.
> Anywho, I haven't seen a twin charge attempt since about 2001 with Jackson racing and the b18c teggy setup lol! Heyyooo


i did think about putting the blower in other locations to include a modified manifold but the temps would be way too high for what i want, and the placement on the passenger side above the manifold worked out perfectly for my intercooler system, yes it will gather heat in its location but i have that in mind, i will be one day having my exhaust manifold ceramic coated as well as the downpipe and possibly intake manifold, i have also been thinking about either ceramic coating the charger bracket as well or just buying heat shield material to apply to it, in the long run the charger will be rebuilt one last time but with micro blue coated rotors and micro blue hybrid ceramic bearings all around, i love the small details because they add up to something spectacular.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

speeding-g6O said:


> this isnt twin charged, its just SC'd.
> 
> and your rear diff is 3.89 : 1 and it depends on what you are wanting to do with the rear end. solid/live rear axle with like a 4-link? (not enough room for ladder bar setup). or still IRS??


oh ok thank you for that information, i will most likely be buying a quattro car rear end and undoing the factory seam welds and retro fitting the proper panels to my shell, i can get the complete rear half of a 2.8Q for 250$ before tax so it seems the most likely and cheapest way to go about it although my friend the welder fabricator will most definitely have his work cut out for him...no pun intended (that was kind of funny though haha) i will be helping him with that bit as much as i can but unfortunately welding and i-car chassis fab are the two classes i did not get to take due too my circumstances when i was going to wyotech :facepalm:
kick myself every day for leaving


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

How did I miss this? I had a PES supercharger on my old B5 a4 1.8tq back in the day. They made a few kits, and mine was used for initial prototyping. It worked well, and made decent power for the time. Unfortunately the project was scrapped and they/I moved onto a t28 based system.

Either way; this is good stuff, and kudos to you for thinking outside the box:beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> How did I miss this? I had a PES supercharger on my old B5 a4 1.8tq back in the day. They made a few kits, and mine was used for initial prototyping. It worked well, and made decent power for the time. Unfortunately the project was scrapped and they/I moved onto a t28 based system.
> 
> Either way; this is good stuff, and kudos to you for thinking outside the box:beer:


thank you very much, any pointers/tips are always welcomed.:beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

8vmonster said:


> i did think about putting the blower in other locations to include a modified manifold but the temps would be way too high for what i want, and the placement on the passenger side above the manifold worked out perfectly for my intercooler system, yes it will gather heat in its location but i have that in mind, i will be one day having my exhaust manifold ceramic coated as well as the downpipe and possibly intake manifold, i have also been thinking about either ceramic coating the charger bracket as well or just buying heat shield material to apply to it, in the long run the charger will be rebuilt one last time but with micro blue coated rotors and micro blue hybrid ceramic bearings all around, i love the small details because they add up to something spectacular.


im interested in this micro blue stuff, maybe itll work out for my B8 S4 blower


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> thank you very much, any pointers/tips are always welcomed.:beer:


Pfft, wish I could. That setup was over 10 yrs ago. All my pics and such are on Zip drives in a box somewhere :facepalm:


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

Ive mounted this charger onto my mk2 vr6, This is inspirational to get it finished! great work


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> im interested in this micro blue stuff, maybe itll work out for my B8 S4 blower


 check out their website lots of good info


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

mk2fu said:


> Ive mounted this charger onto my mk2 vr6, This is inspirational to get it finished! great work


thank you, it shouldnt be too much longer now. i will be picking up most of the parts from fab on friday and the final bits in january


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i have had a pretty nasty cold since saturday so i havent been able to get anything done, i am starting to feel better though so hopefully i can get some work done on friday....about to attemp to eat a grilled cheese full diy coming soon


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

well the front end is back on and most of the wiring is connected again, just got the supercharger belt today looks like a perfect match we will see come friday when i should have the blower back and permanently mounted, still have to order a accessory belt though but i found one i think will work just right. updates coming soon


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoping for success:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry about not having any updates or you guys this week, my camera batteries died and for the life of me i cant find two good AA batteries in anything lol but no worries next week i will buy some new batteries and let the flood of updates commence....i do have a question for any of you math wizs on here...i am trying to figure out my boost pressure err what my boost pressure will be, i have the formula but i think my calculations are a bit off because i ended up with -3 psi of boost before i even subtracted the amount of valve overlap :screwy: so i will post that info in just a sec 2 or more heads are better than one right? as far as updates i have changed my catch can system a bit because i realized that a forced induction vehicle does not require a vacuum source for the catch system due to crank case pressure (if i am correct) so i modified the catch can for a very large breather 3.0" diameter this should work out well but because of its height i will have to fab a bracket to drop the can down lower so it fits properly under my coolant res, also the inlet and outlet of the m90 have gone through some quite drastic but pleasing changes so as to increase flow and reduce heat created by restrictions in flow, i have moved my battery back into the trunk using 4g wire and 2 circuit breakers for weight distribution and intake placement reasons..i forget the amperage on them i will update that next week as well, my supercharger belt has arrived and lines up oh so perfectly, as i said previously i am using the factory ac compressor tensioner and crank pulley position for my m90 the only down side for now being the limitation to a 4 rib belt instead of an 8rib but that will be fixed once everything is said and done and i have a few driving hours on the setup, also i just realized that ECS sells oem s4 body parts soooo :laugh: once this system is done its onward to slightly wider fenders, s4 skirts, s4 front bumper, euro s4 rear bumper, s4 aluminum uprights, and s4 front fender liners (i know i know should of just bought an s4...but where is the fun in that) that is the last of my concerns though as for right now my biggest concern is modifying my 228mm Fidanza 14lb flywheel to accept my 240mm s4 clutch disc and pressure plate...so far i was turned away by one machinist that said "it will fly apart because of blah blah blah" sorry sorta stopped listening at that point haha...umm either i will find someone willing to do this or i will end up ordering the ECS RA4 flywheel but if i order that flywheel i will not be driving next week "bah humbug" because of its price it would put a hefty dent in the amount i can spend on the bits and pieces i need to be finished IE tbolt clamps, push lock hoses, etc etc not very expensive stuff but it adds up rather quickly, on a side note does anyone have any idea what the name or part number of the seal behind the v6 transmission fill plug is???


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

here is the formula for calculating boost pressure 

Boost (psi) = (PR x 14.7 x V / C/2 ) - 14.7 - I

PR is pulley ratio, crank pulley diameter divided by drive pulley diameter.

14.7 is the atmospheric pressure we live in

V is the volume of the eaton blower per revolution 1475cc for the 

M90 1 turn = 1.475 liters of air

C is capacity of the engine in cc

C/2 is C divided by 2 - because for one rotation, a four stroke engine is only half way through a complete cycle. When the piston is up the top and starts going down, air and fuel go in, then it gets to the bottom and goes back up and compresses the mixture. That's one rotation. Then the spark plug ignites the mixture and it starts to go down again, it gets to the bottom and then goes back up again pushing the burnt mixture out the exhaust valve and returns to the top to start over again. That's two rotations.

I is an allowance for boost lost due to valve overlap. All engines have valve overlap; the intake valve opens before the exhaust valve closes - the incoming fresh air and fuel pushes out the last of the burnt exhaust gases The allowance is quoted as 5% boost lost for every 10 degrees of overlap

so what i came up with minus the overlap is this:
5.6/3=1.86x14.7x1475/1781/2=11.3 i didn't go any further because something does not make sense lol can any one help me?

formula courtesy of
http://planetsoarer.com/boost/boost.htm


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

This is what i used. Although im not sure if its correct. I assume its close.

"To figure boost level from known pulley size:

Step 1: Pulley ratio = crankshaft pulley diameter / charger pulley diameter 6.5" / 3.46" = 1.878 ratio

Step 2: Theoretical boost = (charger size in liters x pulley ratio) / (engine L / 2) x 14.7 - 14.7

Example: (1.5 x 1.878) / (4.0 / 2) x 14.7 - 14.7 = 6.0 lbs boost"


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

mk2fu said:


> This is what i used. Although im not sure if its correct. I assume its close.
> 
> "To figure boost level from known pulley size:
> 
> ...


that makes way more sense than what i had lol, thank you i appreciate it, well i will find out soon enough what the actual numbers are im about to get on the phone with the fabricator and start welding everything that needs welding so by the end of the week coming or the middle of the week after she will be running, thank you again


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

no problem! i worked out with my crank pully and stock pully on the charger ill be at 8-9 pounds


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i was looking for some batteries to take new pix but still no luck lol and im not willing to sacrifice the tv remote batteries cause well...im lazy lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> i was looking for some batteries to take new pix but still no luck lol and im not willing to sacrifice the tv remote batteries cause well...im lazy lol


Phone pics > nothing


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> Phone pics > nothing


Really... Sacrifice the remote for a few shots

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

hahaha^^^ you will never believe how dumb i felt when i realized the batteries for the camera are 3A and not 2A lol had some on top of the fridge so....here are some pix, i apologize for the mess work bench has been neglected...car is dirty and still in the piece together phase and it is dark i will comment on the photos later when i get a chance, and as far as the 2x 200amp circuit breakers i feel as if they are a bit too high an amperage let me know what you think.

i mounted the s4 aux fan to the front right and will most likely be cutting the tabs to re-align the fan more to the right side and bring it a bit closer to the core, i also ordered a 10" slim fan for the left side of the core both fans will be mounted on the front of the radiator









we redesigned the inlet and outlet for better use of the chargers output and input, the openings are both 2.5" and are bare because there is still some fab work to be done once we have the rest of items i have on order









here you can see the design of both much more clearly, as well as the throttle body and its 2.5" pipe which will be cut and turned 90* with mandrel bends









for the supercharger belt i will be using a Gates fan belt part# 4PK1520









these are the pieces to my S4 intercooler mounting brackets we left them a bit long and unbent for now so that we can adjust to fitment after mock install









this is just a really dark front end shot of everything installed minus core support and front bumper it all lines up beautifully









another dark shot but you can see most of what is important to see, don't worry about the rust most of my pulleys will eventually be replaced with light weight billet pieces, you can also see where i had the fabricator cut out the fan bearing section, i will most likely be sanding it a bit and giving it a light coat of paint









passenger side intercooler









and the driver side that i took on an angle, the driver side needs a little fine tuning i will be cutting that crimp bent pipe section out and welding in a 304SS 90* elbow in its place for better flow









you can see what i mean by the driver side needing fine tuning in this photo (notice how the piping is canted and the hump hose no longer has a hump lol









and here is that wrinkled up crappy looking and crappy flowing pipe section that needs to be cut out and replaced with a proper piece









another angle of the passenger side









this is what i did with the oil catch can i removed the vacuum nipple and cut a circle for my 3" breather filter then fixed it in place with 3m air craft grade form a gasket, the wires are just laying on top of it for now so i don't pinch them when i re-install the trans, the fittings i believe i used 3/8npt to -10an fittings with -10 push lock hose, infor on hose sizes, npt sizes, and -an sizes will be linked at the bottom of this post









this is where i mounted the 200amp circuit breaker using the battery mounts front most bolt to secure it, i will probably be adding a piece something like what i used to mount the charger to its bracket to support the end with no bolt in it, and i will coat the ends with dielectric greace









obviously the other 200amp circuit breaker laying arround in my trunk while i wait for my SS battery box to get here









and this is just the back of the radiator where as you can see i removed both fans well the one that was attached anyway, the main reason being charger belt clearance, oh and on a side note because of the length of my charger snout i will have to notch into my core support right about where my crappy hood latch brackets are(need to make better ones) west main auto made those crappy red ones you see on there out of scrap steel...i swear the reasons i hate mechanics who have no pride in there work :facepalm:









this is the link to the size chart i mentioned
http://www.gre6.com/ansize


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i had 1 other thought....since the first post on this page was mentioning compound charging i did some looking and now i am in the process of assembling all of the parts i will need to mount a holset hx35 under the charger (somewhere :what and i will set it up as follows:

Eaton M90 sucks in air compresses it to somewhere near 10 psi (pending pulley) then the compressed air is fed from the m90 into the Holset Hx35w inlet through a transition from 2.5"-3.0"-4.0" utilizing a 2.5"-3.0" transition pipe which will the be welded to a 3.0 90* that will sit inside of a silicone transition 3.0"-4.0" 

after being compressed again by the hx35w which with the 12cm housing reaches 20psi of boost at 4500rpm it will travel through the 2.75" vband outlet into a 2.75" to 2.5" reducer which then goes into the 2.5" bov pipe which houses my 50mm bov (maybe a dual 50mm bov system is needed...not sure yet) and from the it will go into an adapter from 2.5 to 2.0 into the first s4 intercooler through the 1.8t 2.0" pipe into the second s4 intercooler then into a 2.0" to 3.0" transition and from there into the 3.0" billet maf housing and onward into the intake manifold.

the reasoning behind why i have the pipes get smaller then larger is because of an idea that has worked for me before with pipe sizes where as air comes into a larger space it rapidly dissipates heat so my thinking is going from the constraints of 2" to the much larger 3" section should compinsate for the restriction i will have due to running 2 factory s4 intercoolers, eventually the intercoolers will be replaced by high efficiency aftermarket side mounts but for now im broke sooooooo lol all in due time.

that's all for now guys oh and as far as the compound setup goes for now its just an idea as i have enough to deal with doing the m90 system but eventually time and funding pending i will do the setup and i will do it the right way paying attention to even the smallest detail to give you guys the best road going behemoth i can possibly build with my 2 paws :beer:

!!No Stigs were harmed in the making of this post!!


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

as a small side note, i am still not completely satisfied with the outlet of the supercharger i think it should be shaped more like a pyramid but rounded and short for better flow and less air turbulence...but i suppose most turbulence would be cleared up by the time the air reached the intake manifold...idk at a loss on that for now but something will come to me...as of right now im just gonna go with it and see what happens, the charger will be mounted tomorrow, but until i have my flywheel finished no running videos just yet


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

speeding-g6O said:


> this isnt twin charged, its just SC'd.
> 
> and your rear diff is 3.89 : 1 and it depends on what you are wanting to do with the rear end. solid/live rear axle with like a 4-link? (not enough room for ladder bar setup). or still IRS??


why are they always banning him!?!?! ^^^^^^^


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

8vmonster said:


> why are they always banning him!?!?! ^^^^^^^


BC people are whiny bitches and get butt hurt when people tell them like it's real and not sugar coated midol pills

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> BC people are whiny bitches and get butt hurt when people tell them like it's real and not sugar coated midol pills
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


oh...that's pretty bad, well in any case updates in next post.


----------



## Lucian189 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice,in for updates


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

we are almost to the weld fase just need to make some more minor adjustments and slight modifications to the body and we are good to go









just showing how little slop there is in the belt with the tensioner backed out 75% of the way, this belt should be very tight around the pulleys not sure if we are in the safety net for belt slop but hopefully we wont need to add another roller









here we are using a 3" 90* to help in the process of fabricating a new section of pipe to mate with the inter cooler as the old system was binding the inter cooler against the washer bottle









we need to cut a recess into the top of the strut tower









a ruff guess of where we should start trimming









if you look carefully you can see where the snout of the m90 contacts the hood









hood latch pins removed to trace a stencil for there new locations









supercharger held in place with slight tension placed on the belt we need to bring it back about 1/8 of an inch for the belt to be perfect









here you can see my catch can in its relative position as well as my dismantled abs pump module and the 034motorsport S4/VR6 Throttle body adapter we turned into an intake adapter


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Can't wait for supercharger whine!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

swapped out your ac, for a super charger,and used the tensioner i see :laugh:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

stevemannn said:


> swapped out your ac, for a super charger,and used the tensioner i see :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> Can't wait for supercharger whine!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


you and me both, only thing holding up the progress is that the shop i want to machine my flywheel is closed until tomorrow


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> you and me both, only thing holding up the progress is that the shop i want to machine my flywheel is closed until tomorrow


THE NERVE of that shop being closed on New Years Day! :laugh;

Moving fast man. :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> THE NERVE of that shop being closed on New Years Day! :laugh;
> 
> Moving fast man. :beer:


hahaha, yeah how dare they be closed. thanks but i still feel like its been forever since i had a drive...driving me insane


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

alright guys it looks like it will be a little bit of a wait for that supercharger whine  i have to buy the ecs tuning flywheel so it will be another two weeks before i can afford it, as far as everything else goes...parts have been rolling in steadily i just need a new welding mask and apron and i can start getting things into final positions, i installed my new(to me) abs module today but have to wait for my battery box to arrive so that i can get that situation taken care of before i turn the key on for the first time in 3 months or so, the 2x 2.5" 90s have arrived so i can finish my intake system and finally connect the blower to the intercooler system, my new version intake manifold piping is just about complete just need to get it back from fab tomorrow make final adjustments and weld it all together then it can go on for the last time, also i had ordered a set of 10 2.0" tbolt clamps they arrived today and well...i was sort of disapointed at first because the caps where the bolts go on hadn't been crimped in place properly so after a little deliberation and a bit of frustration i just got the ones i needed onto the clamps as far as they would go then tacked them in place with the trusty mig, all in all not bad at all everything flew together after that, now i just need to source long enough and strong enough bolts to clamp the supercharger down onto its bracket, i have been trying to find the best places to brace the charger bracket for torsional forces as well but there is still a bit of deliberation to go on that. the catch can system is also fully connected it just needs a bracket made to keep it from hitting the coolant res but that is already in the works so no worries there....as far as photo updates go i will have some more once i have better more constructive updates to post.

on a side note i am converting my turbo charger coolant feed system to -an fittings as well as the drain system, basically i am using 2x -8an weld in fittings 1 on the coolant pipe from the radiator for the feed and one on the block where the old return used to be, both have -8an caps and the oil pan is getting a adapter piece that turns into -10an which i will be fitting with a double sided mail -10 fitting so i can cap it off as well. i will also be installing 6000k Hid system more to come in the next few weeks.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

interesting project, cant wait to see it running.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

carsluTT said:


> interesting project, cant wait to see it running.


Thank you, as of today i do have some update pictures to take since my battery box and a few other small items arrived today it is getting pretty exciting as the first start draws closer and closer :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

its starting to get a bit dark so i wont post any update pictures until tomorrow but i will give you a small rundown of what we got accomplished today.

alright so today was a long but productive day, we were sort of under time constraints but my bud and i got some good work in today. we started off by lining up the supercharger as best we could then we used a rather large level with a straight edge to determine where the snout pulley needed to be. The snout was about 1/4 of an inch too far forward so we had to cut into the strut tower with a grinder and metal cutting bit just enough to test fit though, then from there we noticed it was about into alignment but still just a hair too far forward so we proceeded to cut into the suspensions aluminum top hat just an angle cut though, after doing this the supercharger fit into position perfectly with a little bit of room to play with so we proceeded to tac weld it in position using the mounting stands you see under the blower in previous posts, the plan is to remove the top hat and cut out the bolt hole section closest to the battery in order to weld in a bung using the same threads as it had stripped and while we are in there we will cut away a bit more material from it and add in some material so we have room to work with while being able to seal up the hole in the strut tower with no binding or rubbing of the charger. Next we took one of the two 2.5" 90* mandrel bent pipes and cut it back to the bend on one half and took about an inch of length out of the other side we then cut into the 90* bend side at such an angle that we could change its position relative to the intercooler coupler...now at this point you will realize (if you have been following) that i was using a section of polished ss pipe connected to the intercooler coupler with a 50mm bov but we decided that since the pipe was coming so close to being perfectly aligned that we would ditch that pipe section and add the 50mm vband bung to the piping we were using. now not only does this eliminate the need for another coupler but it also brings the bov into a much neater position closer to the charger snout. Next we measured the bolt positions from top to bottom to determine the length of bolt needed as we would need 3 different diameter bolts but they all need to be at least 6" long and to make life easier we are welding the nuts underneath of the charger bracket for simplicity and so it is more of a easily maintained system. next we installed the section of cold side 3" piping i had him trim down to size out of a piece of aluminum 3" 90* piping and it fit perfect so i gave that back to him to fit my maf sensor bung to it on the back side out of the way of headlights etc etc, then we turned our attention to the coolant return on the side of the block which we had pinched off with a vice grip before and now we had to reopen it because it is much safer to weld the -8an bung to that as opposed to heat cycling the block at a coolant channel...this is not done yet the bung is just in position. next i used the bracket he made to fit my oil catch can securely below the coolant res and out of the way it still needs some paint to prevent rusting, at this point he handed over my down pipe with freshly welded in high flow cat and vband clamp on either end. i then took to looking for a battery mounting position which i found pretty quickly where the factory death trap scissor jack normally resides i then tacked it into place test fitted then gave it a more solid weld on either side of it. i mounted the circuit breaker connected the cables and everything works perfect, however i am concerned with the battery box only having 2 points of contact for support of the batteries wait shift so i will be having 2-3 triangle shaped supports made to weld in key positions for added security and piece of mind....oh yeah i also installed my abs control module and so far there is no more blinking brake light or airbag light so its looking good but i wont know for sure till we fire her up, and on that note i decided we should try our hand at modifying the flywheel for fitment of the rs4 240mm clutch kit and we laid down a plan and now the ball is in my fabricators court so the next time i see him we should be ready to start the car up with supercharger and everything else...sorry this is quite long winded but hopefully it was worth the read.

photos in the a.m.ic::wave:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry for the lack of updates i wasn't sure i should post anything without at least having note worthy mods finished but tomorrow i will snap some new pictures and keep this ball rolling, so far the battery is in mounted and connected, fans are mounted and wired, 6000k HID Hi beams are installed, fuel rail has been resealed, power steering cooler mounted temp until i can make a bracket for it but it will work for now, and the front end is reinstalled as well as all fluids in and my -8an turbo coolant return with cap are installed, there will be 1 or 2 more updates after my next batch of photos tomorrow as i am -->| |


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

battery box mounted and welded in place as well as circuit breaker with modification to trunk carpet, i will sew in a piece of molding to clean up the carpet where i cut into it









this box was made for a red/yellow top altima so eventually i will replace this AAA battery with a red top









fans, power steering cooler, and front bumper fitted (i know the body is a hot mess )









cut off the exhaust because the hanger was dragging it out of alignment and its just easier to do the other modifications needed this way, will be either creating a new upper downpipe section (most likely turning it into a 2 piece vband downpipe) or just moving the O2 bungs arround...im thinking the first option









nice angle of my customized ignition settup and other goodies









Rokkor coilovers (these coilovers are a bit stiff yet bouncy i was wondering if i could have a machine shop modify them to have the added canister like more expensive systems on the market or if i just need different coil over springs to get a better spring rate for my weight class) and 034motorsport track density control arms









hid ballast, my throttle body relocation adapter, new abs module and much more









a better view of how the intercooler is positioned and how it will line up 









powersteering cooler zip tied (for now) to the fan bracket, and fans wired in together and mounted, may change how they are wired into each other with some sealed connectors but for getting her back on the road this will have to do for now









you can see where i welded the brackets together for the s4 fan









NO MORE ABS LIGHT OR BEEPING!!!! 









6000k high beam and face lift driver side headlight...woops blown running light bulb lol









6000k high beam and face lift passenger side headlight









full front view...i think it looks pretty good so far (of course my hood had to be bent slightly on driver side though right :facepalm









topside view of my -6an tank ventilation system in the works









mocking up the throttle body, throttle cable, and throttle body harness in there new home where the battery usually lives









that's all for now more to come soon, i found a company in the UK that makes 240mm lightweight and balanced flywheels for the 1.8t at a very reasonable price so it will be another month or so before i can order that and then a few weeks for it to get here and clear customs but once it arrives everything will be together and running very well.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

can you say belt slap


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

B5Bombers said:


> can you say belt slap


yeah i already thought of that so i did some research and if i remember correctly if the belt has 24" of un-supported section it will slap we are at about 15" maybe or so i forget haven't looked at it since we took the blower back off for finishing touches before final mount, but even still noticing how much extra belt there is i thought that number {24} sounded a bit fishy so i have been trying to source a idler that would require minimum amount of fabrication...but if i don't find it by start up day i will fire up the car record some footage check the belt if it is all over the place i will order a idler right away and have a machine shop fab something to locate it because i know i should have at least 60% belt wrap on the pulley to avoid slippage, but i am glad someone noticed that and said something thank you.

next round of updates in about a week maybe 2


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

found an avant shell i am picking up so i will now actually have quattro and the car i wanted in the first place project will be delayed a bit but on going


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

8vmonster said:


> found an avant shell i am picking up so i will now actually have quattro and the car i wanted in the first place project will be delayed a bit but on going


:beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

8vmonster said:


> found an avant shell i am picking up so i will now actually have quattro and the car i wanted in the first place project will be delayed a bit but on going


scratch that thought decided it would be much smarter just to finish and save up for an S4 shell down the road, on a side note does anyone have or know where i can get a jaguar xjr Eaton M90 short snout?? or can anyone machine mine down for me?


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

the reason i am asking about the short snout is, it would make this swap much cleaner being that it would pull the charger forward more so i wouldn't to cut into the strut tower...either way i am about done...lets say 90%. just waiting until friday to get a new welding mask, pick up my hard pipes from fab, and after that all i will be missing is the 240mm flywheel which i will order on the 1st.
after all is said and done and i am up and runnign for a while i am thinking of having my brackets and such re-maid out of billet pieces.

:thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i need someone to fab a bracket up for me to replace the ac bracket and tensioner (


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

I can't wait to hear it whineeeeeeeeee!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

8vmonster said:


> i need someone to fab a bracket up for me to replace the ac bracket and tensioner (


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

I made this as motivation for you sir...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuRhcJb4mbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

theswoleguy said:


> I made this as motivation for you sir...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuRhcJb4mbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> I made this as motivation for you sir...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuRhcJb4mbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup: 
that video was such a tease...got me into the garage doing some fine tuning though =) im going to pick up some new 3A batteries tomorrow so that i can post some more goodies, i will have most of the stuff back from fab tomorrow as well....

should i powder coat, gold reflect wrap, or polish my pipes?? i was thinking DEI gold reflective heat tape on the hot side pipes that are near exhaust and doing the same on passenger side to keep it uniform....also i am going to be changing my down pipe 1 last time to make it into a 3 piece exhaust system all vbanded with soft aluminum gaskets where needed as well as opening the cast iron manifold up a bit more cleaning up some of the rough casting inside of it and having the down pipe and manifold ceramic coated white...any thoughts on that?


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

got allot done today...


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

lookin good man :thumbup: 

hope you get rid of that stock t-belt tensioner while your in there too.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

stevemannn said:


> lookin good man :thumbup:
> 
> hope you get rid of that stock t-belt tensioner while your in there too.


 
you sir are absolutely right...if i have the extra cash after i order my flywheel i will grab the manual tensioner kit from INA...also does anyone know if gates makes a stronger timing belt for the 058? looked all around but no dice so far.. 

thanks for the comments guys i appreciate it.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

great progress man 
watching closely:beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> Someone drew Dicks and balls on your car bro
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 hmmm must of been ninjas :what:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

BR_337 said:


> great progress man
> watching closely:beer:


 thank you, next on the list is getting a ball bearing idler in position, making a torsion brace for the supercharger bracket, modifying the exhaust manifold for smoother higher flow and making my 1 piece downpipe into a 2 piece vband down pipe for fitment reasons


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

opcorn: 

Good work so far man! cant wait to see more :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

lewp91 said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Good work so far man! cant wait to see more :beer:


 thanks, i cant wait to get more done...just need a few more things before i can finish up, then i will get into cleaning up a bunch of things...need to learn how to use fiberglass so i can rebuild the chunk of core support that's missing to fit around the snout pulley instead of being a hot mess


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

as a side note you do NOT have to cut into the strut tower wall to get this blower to fit, its just we already committed so much to the inlet design we had that we decided it would be more cost effective to just get it all together first...afterwards we will nit pic at parts that could be better built and fitted


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

ok so i really only have 1 update until the flywheel arrives...i rebuilt my starter and for those of you who may need a new starter i highly recommend just rebuilding our factory unit as it is like a lego set lol the points are extremely easy to refit using a 1" socket just slide it between the points with your finger holding them in then slide the whole thing into starter body and push down you will hear a click and then you are done just inspect for proper fitment =)...should of taken pictures =(


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

I just read through this whole thread.....



In for the trainwreck.....


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

BarryV said:


> I just read through this whole thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> In for the trainwreck.....


and the trolls start to roll in...do elaborate please, im very intrigued by haters and doubters


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been quietly following since your threads inception… nice work on doing something unique. Also, can't wait to hear how sweet the off throttle response is :thumbup:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

8vmonster said:


> and the trolls start to roll in...do elaborate please, im very intrigued by haters and doubters



Troll?

No.



Someone who appreciates a well planned out, and executed install?


Yes.

Go back to the drawing board. Figure that **** out before you make a thread about it. 

The blower charge pipe looks like ****.... The mounting location could not have been further away from the motor, and you have no means of tensioning the belt. 

Do you have any idea how much tension is required to maintain boost, and eliminate belt slip? 

Are you even concerned with that? 

Probably not, considering you were spending time, making sure your sweet eBay drop in HID's were working. 


I am sure there are ton's of constructive criticism posts in this thread, but I highly doubt you even considered any of them. 

Looks to me, like you and your buddy that can somewhat operate a wire feed welder, thought you had a great idea, smoked some more weed and then tried to tackle it.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

BarryV said:


> Troll?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



i could swear you said you read the entire post didn't you??well if you had you would of seen that i was speaking with someone about creating an idler bracket to keep the belt from slipping and fyi its an "ENGINE" not a motor...also you need at-least 60% belt wrap on the pulley i am at just over 50% wrap and that's before i even installed the idler roller smh you sure talk allot of crap for someone who hasn't given an ounce of "constructive" criticism...and us so called "potheads" yeah we know the welds aren't pretty but that's what happens when you haven't converted your mig to gas operation yet and you cant justify dragging a full size model back and forth between counties...listen you can give me all the criticism in the world and i will thank you for it hands down but what your doing is just bashing without even taking the time to do what any intelligent person would do ask questions find out whats going on find out why things are done a certain way so in that alone you are what we on the forum like to call a TROLL i am not going to argue with you over something you clearly don't understand so weather you like it or not its going to look the way it does for now so suck it up and deal or just don't look at it.

and if you don't see the post its probably because i deleted allot of them already because i felt i was just rambling on with too much specifics...some people just have no respect for anything these days and its a shame.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

does any one know if the pes 2.8 supercharger kits upper support bracket also fits the m90...i believe they have it with the m62 kit...just a thought...trying to figure out the best and simplest way to reduce torsional forces on my charger bracket


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

8vmonster said:


> does any one know if the pes 2.8 supercharger kits upper support bracket also fits the m90...i believe they have it with the m62 kit...just a thought...trying to figure out the best and simplest way to reduce torsional forces on my charger bracket


scratch that...i think i will just go with the original support bracket we came up with using a support bolted to the ac bracket and charger bracket from below....also sorry i never showed you guys the charger bracket in detail it is a much more robust piece than it appears to be...but i will snap some pictures of that the next time i remove it to finish the prototype manifold...as with all prototype parts on my vehicle once everything has been tested and tuned all parts will be remade to tighter tolerances and a showroom quality at the shop using the TIG welder instead of my MIG 100.

thanks for all of the input guys...even the extremely cup half empty ones.
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

EF9Si said:


> I can't wait to hear it whineeeeeeeeee!!!!:thumbup:


:laugh: soon very very soon


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

All_Euro said:


> I've been quietly following since your threads inception… nice work on doing something unique. Also, can't wait to hear how sweet the off throttle response is :thumbup:


thank you, i am also looking forward to the throttle response...i did research and most say that the best throttle response comes from mounting the throttle body pre-charger so right now all i can do is keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## kiithsjet2 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm hoping the OP's final post will go something like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

So that all of us staring into our computer screens in horror of this blasphemy can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

blasphemy...lol any ways

just ordered this


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

got some more work done today, everything is ready and awaiting the flywheel and other small miscellaneous items then its time to turn the key...

installed the hot pipe and bov put the receipt for some kinda part into the inlet to keep dirt and debris out









need to cut hole in support brace for the aux fan to spin free and replace the black powersteering hose with another 3/8 push-lock blue hose









front core support was already cracked in this area from P.O. so it didn't cut clean, i will have to clean it up with dremel and fit new molding also fitted the vacuum source for the 50mm bov









put the belt on tensioned it then using an 18mm socket turned entire engine assembly via snout bolt (i know not a good idea considering the stress on the snout shaft but it is very thick all went well and engine turned over until it started compression cycle then belt slipped due to the amount of torque needed from the snout pulleys distance from the crank but it will spin very nicely once the engine is under its own power 









figured out a better placement for the throttle body and cable then welded up a bracket and it works out great with chargers existing bolt hole









here you can see under the charger bracket where i will be adding a support brace to prevent torsional force from causing havoc on my cylinder head bolt wholes the brace will also act as a heat sink









fan on left wired to push air in, fan on the right wired to pull air out both run on factory aux fan switch because it is thermo switch, also cleaned all hoses and pipes out and added small amount of vegetable oil to hoses to aid in install as well as removal don't worry about things blowing off i wont be changing to a smaller pulley until i have had my 870 gt35 file re-tuned by gonzotuning and besides i am using t-bolt clamps









everything you see hear is prototype phase...some of it is 3rd maybe even 4th generation design, once i have saved up enough to get head studs, a new head gasket, and manual timing belt tensioner kit i will then when everything is apart have it all powder coated or ceramic coated depending on the part and once i have saved up some more funds i will have a machine shop capable of CNC machining rebuild a few key components out of billet aluminum.

thanks for the comments everyone my flywheel should be hear sometime next week...and hopefully the following week my new welding mask and dremel tool will show up so that i can put the finishing touches on my exhaust system and go for a nice long drive:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

BarryV said:


> I just read through this whole thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> In for the trainwreck.....


How so? I had an PES supercharger on my 1.8T A4 back in the day. It ran great, and I only went BT later for MOAR powaz. Nothing wrong with what this guy is doing. I think it coul be configured better, but meh..


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> does any one know if the pes 2.8 supercharger kits upper support bracket also fits the m90...i believe they have it with the m62 kit...just a thought...trying to figure out the best and simplest way to reduce torsional forces on my charger bracket


PES made a 1.8T kit as well; I ran it. Contact them directly, and see if they can help. They likely will


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Rod Ratio said:


> How so? I had an PES supercharger on my 1.8T A4 back in the day. It ran great, and I only went BT later for MOAR powaz. Nothing wrong with what this guy is doing. I think it coul be configured better, but meh..


I can say, you most certainly had a kit that was designed by a reputable, and competent tuner. More specifically, a hardware and software F/I tuner.


This guy hasnt even taken the time to google this setup.

I am planning a supercharged 20V build in the near future... I will tell you right now, the blower and ENGINE will be assembled on a stand, well before I try to figure out anything else in the chassis.

You know the deal Jeff.... Looking back at a couple of threads, you have participated in quality 20V supercharged threads. This is not one od them.

Kudos to the idea. :thumbup:

Not so much to the planning, design and execution :thumbdown:


----------



## RecycleBin (Feb 1, 2013)

BarryV if you don't like the build/how its being executed, you can always GTFO :thumbup:


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

RecycleBin said:


> BarryV if you don't like the build/how its being executed, you can always GTFO :thumbup:


 
You're right... I can.


Then again, this is an open fourm board, thats open to all discussion. Good and bad.

:beer:


----------



## RecycleBin (Feb 1, 2013)

BarryV said:


> You're right... I can.


The door is that way ---->

:beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

RecycleBin said:


> BarryV if you don't like the build/how its being executed, you can always GTFO :thumbup:


:laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## RecycleBin (Feb 1, 2013)

8vmonster said:


> :laugh::thumbup::beer:


Everyone is entitled to their opinion but you don't have to be a dick about it or pester people with it, you know what I mean? :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

its ok some people forget that Rome wasn't built in a day...and google isn't the answer to everything that's why i was trained in the military and as a civilian and if you cant see that just in a quick glance at these pictures well that's just 2 bad and maybe you should broaden your horizons a little bit or go do something constructive instead of sitting on your butt talking about what you are going to be doing...and since when does a part have to be bought from some shop for it to be Quality...this is what i AM doing like it or not....yeesh i waste too much energy on these messages.... back to the build, i am just gonna ignore these people from here on out its just a waste of time and energy...

thanks for the info Rod, i gave up on the style of bracket they offer because my hood wouldn't close without chopping it up..that's if i am looking at the correct part...i am going to use a AEB intake manifold support brace instead or make a stronger one either way it doesn't seem like it will need anything too insane but that's what this is all about for me trial and error i like to do things people say cant be done or most are just unwilling to do themselves..a little challenge never hurt anyone...well except for that one time 0_0 but we all know what happened that one time


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> How so? I had an PES supercharger on my 1.8T A4 back in the day. It ran great, and I only went BT later for MOAR powaz. Nothing wrong with what this guy is doing. I think it coul be configured better, but meh..


lol its funny that you say that bit about more power, i went from k03 to k04-015 to gt35 (non R) and because i missed my Corrado G60 i decided to put the M90 on my 1.8t i love love love love the whinnnnnnnnneeeeeeee  my squad used to say it sounded like my car was stepping on some expensive babies when i would pull up 90 G60 RSR kit with HKS Bov (lol expensive :thumbdown but they dont need to know that shhhhhhh


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

8vmonster said:


> it sounded like my car was stepping on some expensive babies


this is why im here. sub'd.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i must have the worlds most awesome g/f...all parts are on the way :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i was just doing some calculations using Eatons simulator, from what i can tell...if i have entered all of the correct values the Eaton M90 should bring the 110kw 1.8t up to 210kw at 5800 RPM. There are a hand full of variables that can make this change in power tilt in either direction but as far as an educated guess goes....with the info from various fact sheets i should see a reasonable gain

Eaton-M90
KKK-K03










KW on left
RPM on bottom


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

8vmonster said:


>


keep in mind this is factory system to factory system only difference on this chart is k03 compared to Eaton M90 :beer:


----------



## RecycleBin (Feb 1, 2013)

So you are expecting 280hp?


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

yes and no...i expect to see somewhere in the neighbor hood of 300whp....this is just a guess based on injector size, ecu tune, and other flow related modifications in association with no drivetrain movement to lower the number and a quite lighter car due to not having an ac system among other things...there are allot of modifications and variables to account for with my setup because i am not using factory fluids,bearings, or cooling system...there is an almost complete list of my vehicles modifications on page 1 and i will be building this project beyond just installing the Eaton m90 my ultimate goal realistically is 500whp after everything is said and done...

small example
Hybrid ceramic replacement bearings for the M90
2.2L engine build
Ferrea valve train
Catcams street strip camshafts

the list goes on, i have big plans but it will take time
i will be going to the dyno to get some real world numbers once i have my gonzotune so that we can all get a better perspective on what to expect.


----------



## RecycleBin (Feb 1, 2013)

Honestly I have doubts you can break 320whp on that supercharger...
I would love to be proven wrong but I think you need something a little bigger.

Can you point me to any setups doing over 320whp on an Eaton M90 (doesn't have to be VAG)?


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

RecycleBin said:


> Honestly I have doubts you can break 320whp on that supercharger...
> I would love to be proven wrong but I think you need something a little bigger.
> 
> Can you point me to any setups doing over 320whp on an Eaton M90 (doesn't have to be VAG)?


No i cannot point you to any other setups doing over 320whp....mostly because no one really tries that hard with this sort of blower i see projects here and there but they all just seem to die off i am not one to give up so easily and 320 whp is an easily achieved goal for this blower with the proper modifications....i will try and show you first hand a vehicle with over 320whp just be patient...and if not then at the very least we will know what this blower can really do...it might take some time but we will find out for sure.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

8vmonster said:


> No i cannot point you to any other setups doing over 320whp....mostly because no one really tries that hard with this sort of blower i see projects here and there but they all just seem to die off i am not one to give up so easily and 320 whp is an easily achieved goal for this blower with the proper modifications....i will try and show you first hand a vehicle with over 320whp just be patient...and if not then at the very least we will know what this blower can really do...it might take some time but we will find out for sure.


I like the sound of this. *Determination*. Lot of guys don't have this.

Good luck and keep it up!


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

Alot of honda guys are pushing some serious numbers with this charger.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Three3Se7en said:


> I like the sound of this. *Determination*. Lot of guys don't have this.
> 
> Good luck and keep it up!


:beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

mk2fu said:


> Alot of honda guys are pushing some serious numbers with this charger.


that is good to know, i will look into the honda setups and try and gain an understanding of the differences between our setups...i have taken pointers from the dsm and turbo diesel forums in the past with great results so anything new i can learn is always a plus.

for this build i am really more interested in producing as much torque as possible because i like nice winding mountain roads the feeling of grip and acceleration is what i love the most about our platform...


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

ECS 240mm flywheel arrived today, i installed it along with my 2008 audi Rs4 clutch disc and pressure plate...will hopefully be installing trans tomorrow but it may be too cold out so we will see, also my new auto darkening welding mask arrived today as well so now i can actually get down to business and once my new rotary tool gets here i will complete my exhaust system and fire her up should all be within the week if the gaskets arrive this week as well.

:thumbup:

also the dang cameras batteries are dead again smh :facepalm:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

alright so i have the ecs flywheel along with my 2008 RS4 clutch and pressure plate installed transmission is on axles are on starter is on and all wires are connected except for 02,MAF,throttle body, and Purge solenoid, just need my dremel to arrive so i can finish my down pipe and get started mounting my throttle body and do final supercharger fitment...camera batteries are still dead :facepalm:


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

Good to see some supercharger love here. Nothing like a positive-displacement blower for low-end torque.

Maybe this has been answered already but I don't feel like reading through 4-pages of thread to find it: What's the deal with the skinny little blower belt?

I would be very surprised if you don't see a lot of belt slip, followed by black belt powder everywhere followed by a broken drive belt. It's hard to see that blower moving as much air as will be required to produce ~280HP without requiring more belt than that.

The blower has an 8-rib pulley and it looks like you've got a 4-rib belt on there. Was there no option for a 6- or 8-rib belt?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Invest in rechargeable batteries lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackfin said:


> Good to see some supercharger love here. Nothing like a positive-displacement blower for low-end torque.
> 
> Maybe this has been answered already but I don't feel like reading through 4-pages of thread to find it: What's the deal with the skinny little blower belt?
> 
> ...


the reason for the 4rib belt is just to get the project going before i can buy the fluidampner pulley and a 8 rib ac pulley as well as 8 rib ac tensioner roller, the belt does not slip at all as i found out during the first test fire yesterday, i will not start her up again until i have finished refitting my downpipe but thanks to the snow storm that may not be until next week....the test fire let me see a couple of things 1 the blower reacts very well with the 4 rib belt and 2 my inlet hose 2.5" 90 3 ply silicone crushes at idle so i will have to figure something out to stop that from becoming a problem...other than that it ran great considering the only bit of exhaust connected was the manifold...the test also help me to identify a possible crank position sensor error because my fuel pump will not prime the fuel system with ignition switch in on position all of the time just intermittently...i am going to wait out the possible problem until i finished installing everything and if the problem comes up again i will replace the crank position sensor and move on from there


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> Invest in rechargeable batteries lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


i really should do that :thumbup:

also the blower is pretty quiet and i believe it is partly because i have not ported it and because the throttle body is pre-charger as opposed to post-charger which helps me eliminate the need for a recirculation system because the charger will not build boost at idle... once i modify my downpipe and fix the inlet pipe crush issue i will fire her up with video, should be some time next week if all goes as planned :beer:


----------



## joey.johnsick (May 18, 2010)

good to see you havent given up on this thing yet. good luck with the storm i'm right there with ya. we're supposed to getting 20+ inches. whata doozy


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

8vmonster said:


> i really should do that :thumbup:
> 
> also the blower is pretty quiet and i believe it is partly because i have not ported it and because the throttle body is pre-charger as opposed to post-charger which helps me eliminate the need for a recirculation system because the charger will not build boost at idle... once i modify my downpipe and fix the inlet pipe crush issue i will fire her up with video, should be some time next week if all goes as planned :beer:


Mines quiet at idle and the s4 is setup Tb pre blower, it'll whine I'm sure under load.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

8vmonster said:


> the reason for the 4rib belt is just to get the project going before i can buy the fluidampner pulley and a 8 rib ac pulley as well as 8 rib ac tensioner roller, the belt does not slip at all as i found out during the first test fire yesterday, i will not start her up again until i have finished refitting my downpipe but thanks to the snow storm that may not be until next week....the test fire let me see a couple of things 1 the blower reacts very well with the 4 rib belt...


That blower is going to require a significantly higher amount of torque to rotate when it's building boost than when it's just churning air. Good to hear you're planning on a pulley upgrade.

I've got a 6-rib on the Kenne Bell twinscrew on my Mustang and it doesn't slip at all. I'd think that a 6 would work fine for yours.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> Mines quiet at idle and the s4 is setup Tb pre blower, it'll whine I'm sure under load.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


i think that if i can minimize the amount of whining the blower does at idle (which my settup doesnt seem to do at all...so far) i can get a bit more flow and power out of the blower by eliminating any restrictions that cant be helped...and i dont really have anything restricting flow because of the intercooling system i am using... 5" AEM dry flow filter with 3" mouth - 3" vr6 obd2 TB - 2.5" charger inlet - 2.5" charger outlet- 2.0" oem s4 intercooler - 2.0" 1.8t boost tube - 2.0" oem s4 intercooler - 2.0" to 3.0" 45* coupler - 3.0" 90* aluminum pipe with oem 1.8t maf - 3.0" 034motorsport s4/vr6 tb adapter plate with 3.0" aluminum pipe welded in place of tb - intake manifold...

i set it up this way based on the knowledge that when compressed hot air moves from a small confined space into a large area it starts to cool rapidly (how rapidly??) im not sure but i hope to find out


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Blackfin said:


> That blower is going to require a significantly higher amount of torque to rotate when it's building boost than when it's just churning air. Good to hear you're planning on a pulley upgrade.
> 
> I've got a 6-rib on the Kenne Bell twinscrew on my Mustang and it doesn't slip at all. I'd think that a 6 would work fine for yours.


a 6 would be great my only problem is sourcing a crank pulley system in 6 rib because my crank pulley system is 1 piece system with two pulley systems on one solid piece instead of lets say 4 rib in front being removable from the 6 rib in back...the engine revved up past 4k rpm for a few seconds because of a vacuum leak caused by having two worn out outlet bolt holes so i know that the belt doesn't slip under partial load....if all goes well it shouldn't slip at all throughout the rev range.... it spins very freely being that i am running royal purple synthetic racing oil in the snout, so for now i want to do some vag com logs and some test pulls and also a bit of free revving to check on belt tension slippage as well as other variables that may effect performance....for now my attention is shifting towards completing my exhaust system and welding aluminum studs into my charger housing so i don't have to worry about pulling out threads and redlining the engine...

the last two things to be done are connecting my vband resonator to my down-pipe, cut extra material from post resonator tubing, weld 3" vband onto post resonator pipe, cut off vband from down-pipe at manifold connection then measure what extra i need for the connections to mate up properly.... clamp the vband sections together at manifold tac the needed material in place remove the down pipe to finish the weld...then its just a matter of reinstalling the down-pipe and blower and firing her up dialing in fuel pressure and going for a spin

(sorry about the run on sentences i try to keep it short and sweet but...with very little luck haha


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i will have some new pictures up soon just need to claim some batteries in the name of science lol...
i redid the outlet tube for the charger and will also be removing about a half inch of material from the outlet cover wall nearest the valve cover so that the lid can be bent downward to reduce back pressure and help flow also it will help eliminate a clearance issue i noticed early on....now that my intake sits in the back where the battery was, i decided to install some 1" long hood spacers to get better air flow around the cone and because it is in the rain tray area i also opted for an Injen intake water jacket for the aem filter element. i also added a Fuel lab fuel pressure gauge unit to my FPR so that i can safely dial in the correct fuel pressure i believe for the 1.8t aeb it should be around 45Psi at idle....ic: will be taken soon video by the end of next week


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

alright about to go grab some batterries at the store...updates:

car runs strong minus my clutch slave cylinder line spouting a decent leak...time to upgrade to the USP metal slave and stainless braided line, i have run it with blower equipped but not plumbed into cooler system because of the hoses collapsing under vacuum load, ordered some aluminum hard pipes to compensate, the exhaust down-pipe is installed just need to get my res back and finish welding vband clamps in place...also i put my factory fuel rail 4bar fpr and 180hp 1.8t injectors back on because car runs pig rich with 870 file and injectors minus the blower......also ordered another m90 that should be here next week main reason being my case has bad bolt holes and tapping them didn't help any so i found a new blower with factory outlet at a great price and now once everything arrives she will live...again


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

And no video? Boo


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

mk2fu said:


> And no video? Boo


i know i know...i just been busy with a friends mk4 2.0 auto to manual swap...the wiring is giving me a slight headache because it was an automatic 1.8t and i am almost done making it a 5 speed 2.slow...blown engine being the reason for the reverse osmosis lol


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## MK4WolfsburgJetta (Mar 17, 2008)

Watching


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

supercharger installed, first running videos with blower installed tomorrow, now that i have 2 m90's i am modifying the new snout for an external oil cooler as well as ceramic snout bearings...in the meanwhile i will be running my original rebuilt snout on the new blower till i get the modified snout back...on a side note my camera eats batteries that 1 photo destroyed 2 brand new batteries sooo i may have to get more batteries lol (i know i know i know...Rechargeable batteries...)

till tomorrow :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

oh and pay no attention to all the slag around my bov flange ill be cleaning it up later on, for now it will stay like that until i have all the bugs worked out


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

alright sooo figured out that i should add 0.45" of material to my factory clutch rod that is 2.815" long and that should bring me into a near perfect clutch engagement rate

on a lighter note...man does my baby sound mean video in the next few hours...still too early to rev or even start my car...neighbors would have a cow...or ten :laugh: but i will take another vid this afternoon


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

bad quality but right now it will have to do, Enjoy :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

ok exhaust system is all put together and it sounds beautiful, i have to order a new cam chain tensioner so car is down for a bit so new videos will be up in the coming weeks until then please let me know what you think of the system that i have put together using knowledge from many many different walks of automotive life.


----------



## samrabbit (Feb 18, 2002)

glad you got that on there and running.

the 6 rib belt holds just fine if its tensioned properly and also LINED UP. if you got enough fuel mapping, the m90 is good for 35psi all day long and reliably on that 1.8t .


need sound vids? follow my sig.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

samrabbit said:


> glad you got that on there and running.
> 
> the 6 rib belt holds just fine if its tensioned properly and also LINED UP. if you got enough fuel mapping, the m90 is good for 35psi all day long and reliably on that 1.8t .
> 
> ...


wow 35psi? thats pretty crazy how did you get it to put out so much pressure? is it still in its efficiency range? i have more mods for the charger housing coming up as well as the rotors and snout that should give amazing results but i was thinking more around 22psi, i have great fueling using the 180hp 1.8t injectors with factory 150hp ecu tune but i also have a race file ecu with 870cc injectors i need to get retuned because it was for my gt35 system, i wasnt tooo sure about reliability based on heat soak and my blower being above the exhaust manifold so i am adding a cooling system to the blower snout as well as thermostatic fan switch and relay to activate 3 fans 1 on charger oil cooler and 1 on each s4 inter cooler respectively....as it sits the charger only gets warm to the touch because we desighned the bracket to soak up most of the exhaust heat and lifted the charger above the plate with spacers at each mounting point, i still have to weld up and bolt on my charger bracket support though....man 35 psi thats incredible i hope i can get mine to that level but before that i need to remove the weak points in my engine..my RODS we all know they are only good to about 350ftlbs of torque or so


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

8vmonster, do you think you could use commas and periods every once in a while?
I love what you are doing and the information you are putting out but its reallyyyy hard to read without commas and periods.

I'm not trying to be a prick. Hope you understand eace:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

JohnnyLlama said:


> 8vmonster, do you think you could use commas and periods every once in a while?
> I love what you are doing and the information you are putting out but its reallyyyy hard to read without commas and periods.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a prick. Hope you understand eace:


i dont think you are being a prick at all by any means...my punctuation skills are non existent, i have been thinking of maybe taking a course online or something because proof reading my own materials gives me a headache lmao. I apologize fully i will try and clean it up a bit :thumbup:


----------



## waterdud17 (Sep 30, 2012)

omgosh. It runs! Bravo!


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

waterdud17 said:


> omgosh. It runs! Bravo!


lol thanks...i think, it ran before but with a gt35 hybrid so i don't know why anyone would be surprised that it runs with a supercharger haha..well thanks in anycase


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i will be cleaning up this thread in the near future to provide a much clearer break down of what was done to get this setup completed.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

8vmonster said:


> i dont think you are being a prick at all by any means...my punctuation skills are non existent, i have been thinking of maybe taking a course online or something because proof reading my own materials gives me a headache lmao. I apologize fully i will try and clean it up a bit :thumbup:


Haha, its easy. Once you start doing it, you will get a feel for it. No need for a course. And then we will be able to read and understand everything you are saying 


waterdud17 said:


> omgosh. It runs! Bravo!


This too! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

everything is all buttoned up with only 4 things left to take care of.
1: weld last exhaust hanger in place
2: make clutch slave cylinder rod 2/8 of an inch longer
3: install new cam chain tensioner
4: renew car insurance
:beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

the reason i am replacing my cam chain tensioner is that when i was running the engine about a week ago i herd a sudden metal ticking sound and my engine started to lose power and die down, so fearful of valve or other engine damage i shut her off and began to freak out as we all do from time to time. once i was calm enough to use logic i began the diagnostic process of finding the issue, i checked timing marks for proper alignment :thumbup:, i checked timing belt for missing teeth :thumbup:, i then pulled my fuel rail and injector cups and inspected the intake valves as i knew the exhaust valves would not be bent because the exhaust cam was still timed. the intake valves showed no signs of damage :thumbup:, i then checked my oil for metal fragments and it was clean :thumbup:, i also checked for compression by removing my exhaust downpipe, and injector bungs so i could rotate the engine by hand. my compression physically felt and sounded the same :thumbup:, so my next step was to remove the valve cover and inspect for metal shavings and or broken parts. Everything was spotless, in fact it was cleaner than when i had removed the cams before to install new chain tensioner pads (thanks to royal purple engine oil no doubt) so at this point i examined my chain tensioner hydraulic cylinder that you can see visibly move up and down under the chain tensioner pad. the chain tensioner cylinder was moving at only 1/8" increments during cranking :thumbdown: it holds tension but wont give more than what is needed to keep valves from hitting pistons, so with that i believe that the silicone i used to seal the gasket last time must have gotten into the oil passage and clogged the chain tensioner. my cylinder head still receives proper oiling so i will just pull the chain tensioner clean out the passages and replace it with a new one like i should of done in the first place and be done.

once i have all of that completed i will post driving videos and then once i have the funds together i will post dyno videos.

Thanks for watching this build guys i really have appreciated all of your feedback. :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

8vmonster said:


> everything is all buttoned up with only 4 things left to take care of.
> 1: weld last exhaust hanger in place
> 2: make clutch slave cylinder rod 2/8 of an inch longer
> 3: install new cam chain tensioner
> ...


yeah my fabricator buddy and i were soooo high when we came up with this system  what an ass..still cant believe the nerve of some people.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

still waiting on the cam chain tensioner, i ordered it on the first and its taking the scenic route to get here :facepalm:, also the 2.0 engine swap jetta took a nice turn, now i am building a turbo setup for it so i will post progress on that as well in another build thread, should be done in the next week or so weather permitting..since it is parked in front of my car i cant exactly do much until i finish it lol


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

this is awesome man :thumbup: im sorry if someone asked this earlier but i read through the thread fairly quick. is there any plans in the future for going twin charged?? congrats for being different too:thumbup: the euro scene needs more of it hahaopcorn:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

lbandt said:


> this is awesome man :thumbup: im sorry if someone asked this earlier but i read through the thread fairly quick. is there any plans in the future for going twin charged?? congrats for being different too:thumbup: the euro scene needs more of it hahaopcorn:


Thank you, i was throwing the idea of twincharging around for a while but i am not sure weather i should do twin M90's or M90 with an HX35...either way i have been thinking about the idea for a while just not sure how to do the math on graph matching to find a suitable second charge platform.

at some point i would like to put my current platform into either an S4 chassis or an Avant chassis though....either that or make my fwd chassis awd by replacing most of the rear end...there are allot of plans for this platform and i will try to keep the updates flowing, only really 1 down side...my cameras, 90% of the time none of them work properly lol they either eat batteries wont work with certain batteries or just decide not to turn on. so i have to resort to ancient cell phone technology for videos and pics...which is terrible lol


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

on another note, what are good choices for diverter valves? i am planning to remove my 50mm bov and incorporate a twin recirculation system, i just don't know which diverter to go with because they all seem a bit small and i need two that open almost instantly...main reason for switching back to diverters is that when my car was big turbo i moved the maff to the cold side so that i could run a bov because of running a blow through system. Now that the M90 is installed it seems to flow much more air than my gt35 did and this causes idle problems because cold starts are pig rich due to my bov opening and closing due to idle bounce so allot of already metered air gets released and my ecu becomes confused for the first 10 minutes or so of warm up, i really dont want to damage my high flow cat so any input would be great thanks.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the tial alpha q, aka the bong.

hands down the highest flowing diverter. it was discontinued but many shops have new old stock. i got mine last year from vf engineering. they had a few still.

it is about 2in in and 2in out. nothing is even close to that.
http://forums.evolutionm.net/extrem...pha-q-recirculating-blow-off-valve-stock.html


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> the tial alpha q, aka the bong.
> 
> hands down the highest flowing diverter. it was discontinued but many shops have new old stock. i got mine last year from vf engineering. they had a few still.
> 
> ...


THANKS! i just found 1, it does look like a bong lol


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> Thank you, i was throwing the idea of twincharging around for a while but i am not sure weather i should do twin M90's or M90 with an HX35...either way i have been thinking about the idea for a while just not sure how to do the math on graph matching to find a suitable second charge platform.
> 
> at some point i would like to put my current platform into either an S4 chassis or an Avant chassis though....either that or make my fwd chassis awd by replacing most of the rear end...there are allot of plans for this platform and i will try to keep the updates flowing, only really 1 down side...my cameras, 90% of the time none of them work properly lol they either eat batteries wont work with certain batteries or just decide not to turn on. so i have to resort to ancient cell phone technology for videos and pics...which is terrible lol


haha ya all my build pics are off an iphone so i know how you feel. and twin m90's would be pretty sweet! i know of a guy in cali with a lotus with the toyota 1.8 in it with a vf supercharger and a precision 6262 on it so it can definitely be done! the tuning would be an issue though. im sure if you slapped the parts on though and found a good tuner theyd figure it out... eventually :laugh: best of luck to you though sir! :thumbup: opcorn:



said lotus:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i watched that video before, his car gave me the inspiration for putting teh m90 on in the first place, well it was more of teh final push because i was really missiing my corrado G60. I am going to eventually emmulate his isoproyl alcohol fuel enrichment system..well atleast until i can figure out how to build a proper hydrogen only system (hopes and dreams)


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> i watched that video before, his car gave me the inspiration for putting teh m90 on in the first place, well it was more of teh final push because i was really missiing my corrado G60. I am going to eventually emmulate his isoproyl alcohol fuel enrichment system..well atleast until i can figure out how to build a proper hydrogen only system (hopes and dreams)


 my buddy has a supercharged .:R and it is fun! but i will def stay tuned. i like all your ideas/plans :laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Is that blower inlet off a Thunderbird Super Coupe? If so, nice partsbin skills :thumbup: Now grind the bitch smooth, you don't have a boat anchor V6 :laugh:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Is that blower inlet off a Thunderbird Super Coupe? If so, nice partsbin skills :thumbup: Now grind the bitch smooth, you don't have a boat anchor V6 :laugh:


 the outlet is from a ford super coup the inlet i had a friend make for me, but i am fairly certain you meant the outlet, i will eventually clean everything up allot more than what it looks like now...at the moment i am just trying to take care of a failed cam chain tensioner. I ordered it on the first but they let my order fall through and have just shipped it out today so i am a bit aggravated but still happy that at least now i know for sure my car will be on the road again very soon...in hindsight i had a feeling i should of replaced it when i replaced the seal and the gasket but nooooo i had to be a penny pincher  lesson learned :thumbup:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

updates will be up once my cam chain tensioner shows up, i probably wont do a right up on it because they are all over the tex. in other news i am going away from the 50mm bov and going to a bosh style 25mm recirculated system for fuel consumption and safety reasons.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Crap yea outlet that's what I meant, either way nice parts source :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Crap yea outlet that's what I meant, either way nice parts source :beer:


 Thanks, my cam chain tensioner just showed up today and now i can see why mine stopped working there is a check ball on the side that moves freely on the new one but on my original 1 it...well it just doesn't, so in a couple hours i will take some video with the exhaust system fully installed and car hopefully running properly :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

so apparently the metalic noise i heard under my valve cover was more than just 1 thing....somehow my intake cam sprocket and the bit of cam it was on broke clean off.....time to replace the cylinder head...i also noticed bits of missing material under cam journal #1 so definitely not using this head any longer...i guess it was on its way out since day 1 because i thought it was odd that it wasnt timed properly but still ran very smooth i guess it was twisting?? i dunno all i do know is that i was  and now im just -__- 

well i found a AEB head and hopefully it will be mine this time 2 weeks from now :beer:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> so apparently the metalic noise i heard under my valve cover was more than just 1 thing....somehow my intake cam sprocket and the bit of cam it was on broke clean off.....time to replace the cylinder head...i also noticed bits of missing material under cam journal #1 so definitely not using this head any longer...i guess it was on its way out since day 1 because i thought it was odd that it wasnt timed properly but still ran very smooth i guess it was twisting?? i dunno all i do know is that i was  and now im just -__-
> 
> well i found a AEB head and hopefully it will be mine this time 2 weeks from now :beer:


 that sucks man  maybe a little head work is in order since it'll be off anywho? :laugh:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

lbandt said:


> that sucks man  maybe a little head work is in order since it'll be off anywho? :laugh:


yeah i wish, i can't get any head work done right now though i just need to get the car operational again, if i could find a built head for under $300 i would but that's doubtful extremely doubtful, once i get this head off i may just have it re-machined so that i can build it slowly but i am not sure because cam journal #1 on intake side looks decently scraped and has about 1/8th of an inch of material missing from the edge next to an oil galley (come to think of it that may of been the cause of both of my engine problems...)


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> yeah i wish, i can't get any head work done right now though i just need to get the car operational again, if i could find a built head for under $300 i would but that's doubtful extremely doubtful, once i get this head off i may just have it re-machined so that i can build it slowly but i am not sure because cam journal #1 on intake side looks decently scraped and has about 1/8th of an inch of material missing from the edge next to an oil galley (come to think of it that may of been the cause of both of my engine problems...)


ya that way youre talking id throw that head in the garbabge lol


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

there are barely any visible damage marks just some very light scoring at the end caps closest to the cam chain but the cams spun freely and there was no evidence of oil starvation...any one have any input? if you look at the last cam bearing area for the intake cam where the huge oil galey is you wont even notice the damaged area unless i pointed it out...:banghead: such a pita...


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

well im not taking any chances with this head now that it is off i can see that the number 1 and the double bearing cap areas both had tiny bits missing from 1 of the edges havent got teh foggiest how that is possible maybe i just never noticed but all in all the head is still in working condition but will require a machine shop to get it to be useable again so as of now it is for sale 300obo with everything but cams.










i would take better pictures but.... i dont have the cable for our better camera soooo, thats as good as it gets until i get yet another set of batteries lol. what ever company made this camera was either terrible or ingenious


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

well since the cylinder head fiasco i have decided to sell the parts from my build to fund a VR6 turbo project. Nothing crazy just a basic swap and go for now, all parts are listed for sale at the following link and i will be posting a vr6 build thread sooner or later. thanks for following along but i have decided to move on from the 1.8t platform and get back to my vr6 love.:beer:


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> well since the cylinder head fiasco i have decided to sell the parts from my build to fund a VR6 turbo project. Nothing crazy just a basic swap and go for now, all parts are listed for sale at the following link and i will be posting a vr6 build thread sooner or later. thanks for following along but i have decided to move on from the 1.8t platform and get back to my vr6 love.:beer:


sorry to hear you wont be finishing  will you be doing the vr6 in this chasis though or are you going to join the darkside and buy a mkiv golf/jetta


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

lbandt said:


> sorry to hear you wont be finishing  will you be doing the vr6 in this chasis though or are you going to join the darkside and buy a mkiv golf/jetta


yeah i hate to see the project end on such a sour note but a door opened up for me with a deal on a vr6 so i jumped on it, i would of liked to of swapped it into a jetta 2 door but since i already have the a4 chassis i cant see any reason to buy a different shell


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> yeah i hate to see the project end on such a sour note but a door opened up for me with a deal on a vr6 so i jumped on it, i would of liked to of swapped it into a jetta 2 door but since i already have the a4 chassis i cant see any reason to buy a different shell


i dont think ive ever seen a vr6 audi a4 so im in for that build. make sure you post a link to the new thread here!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

lbandt said:


> i dont think ive ever seen a vr6 audi a4 so im in for that build. make sure you post a link to the new thread here!


I've seen a vr6 s4 of that style...they become nasty.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i am not sure if you will even want to view my build because i am just doing a rebuild on the vr6 and installing it n/a for now, mainly because im tired of not driving my car lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

8vmonster said:


> i am not sure if you will even want to view my build because i am just doing a rebuild on the vr6 and installing it n/a for now, mainly because im tired of not driving my car lol


Post it! :beer:


----------



## waterdud17 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's sad to see you give up on a project that you have already come so far on. Maybe I don't fully understand what went wrong with your cylinder head (I can't discern anything from all those blurry photos), but it seems like you are giving up due to an arbitrary problem that could have occurred with any other engine. If the same thing happens on your vr6 are you going to give up and switch to another engine platform?


----------



## lbandt (Sep 13, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Post it! :beer:


this^


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

waterdud17 said:


> It's sad to see you give up on a project that you have already come so far on. Maybe I don't fully understand what went wrong with your cylinder head (I can't discern anything from all those blurry photos), but it seems like you are giving up due to an arbitrary problem that could have occurred with any other engine. If the same thing happens on your vr6 are you going to give up and switch to another engine platform?


i am not "giving up" on anything, i chose to move away from the 1.8t platform and go back to an engine that i loved since my passat Glx days that's all there is to it. I believe i am entitled to do what makes me happy, and that's exactly what i am doing nothing more nothing less. :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Fukc the hate! VR6 swapped b-chassis are the cats Azz


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Fukc the hate! VR6 swapped b-chassis are the cats Azz


:beer: to that, oh and here is the damage to the head and the reason the cam sprocket sheared off










i will post my vr6 build thread once i have some work done in the engine bay and parts start to show up.


----------



## waterdud17 (Sep 30, 2012)

I see! Thanks for the clarification on the pic. Good luck with the vr6, I will be watching that one too! :beer:


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

i am not going to get into too much detail just yet, when i have more things that have arrived i will start the new build thread, i have something a little more unique planned for my build and i think you guys may enjoy it, the starter already showed up last week and now i am waiting for the transmission adapter plate it is not a vr6 and that's all i will say for now. :beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Audi v8s are the cats ass.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> Audi v8s are the cats ass.


yes they are, but they are pricey lol


----------

